
Entrepreneur's Paralysis - lighttower
https://medium.com/@Jon_NP/entrepreneurs-paralysis-924a1af8d856#.2yrlpt912
======
MikeTLive
This sounds very much like occupational burnout.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Occupational_burnout](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Occupational_burnout)

The eroding self confidence and inability to perform mundane tasks. If not
addressed, which can take years, you risk more than the business, you risk
your life.

------
CanadianGirl34
What an interesting discussion of the mental illness that you suffered while
running your own company. Thanks for sharing.

M

------
lighttower
tl;dr It's an honest, transparent, humble, story of the trauma of a startup
founder. It focuses especially on ugly details that most wouldn't admit.

